# mahindra 7520 hyd. quick disconnect type.



## heavywrench (Jul 27, 2014)

hello 
i am a new owner of a 7520, and i am needing the quick disconnect fittings for the rear. i cant see anything on female without taking it off thought a quick post on here would save me from taking it off.
thanks pat


----------

